# CDI année incomplète 37 semaines



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Je vais accueillir pour la première fois, un enfant de 3 ans en périscolaire 4 jours par semaine (sauf mercredi et vacances scolaire à raison de 37 semaines annuelles (car 36 semaines + 2 jours date anniversaire contrat).

- Question 1 :
   Le calcul de la mensualisation est bien Taux horaire x nombre d'heures par semaine x nombre de semaines d'accueil / 12 ?

- Question 2 :
   Comment se passent les congés payés ? Je m'explique. Au 31 mai 2023, j'aurai acquis 22,5 jours de CP en sachant que je pose 5 jours la semaine de l'ascension donc
   solde à 17.5 jours au 31/05/2023. Si j'ai bien compris, mes 17.5 jours seront payés en + de mon salaire de base en juin. Est-ce bien cela ?

- Question 3 :
  Etant mensualisée à l'année, je me pose la question pour les salaires de juin et juillet étant donné que je n'accueillerai l'enfant que 4 jours en juillet et pas du tout au mois
  d'août. Reprise au 01/09/2023

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour Non et Oui.

Je vous cite :

Comment se passent les congés payés ? Je m'explique. Au 31 mai 2023, j'aurai acquis 22,5 jours de CP en sachant que je pose 5 jours la semaine de l'ascension donc
solde à 17.5 jours au 31/05/2023. Si j'ai bien compris, mes 17.5 jours seront payés en + de mon salaire de base en juin. Est-ce bien cela ?

*Non, la semaine de l'ascension doit faire partie des semaines de non accueil programmé. On ne décompte pas de jour.

Vous aurez acquis 23 jours fin mai (potentiellement), ces jours seront oui, à faire payer sur le salaire de juin, perçu soit fin juin soit début juillet. Oui en plus de votre salaire de base, pensez à bien noter ce mode de paiement sur le contrat.

Le principe de l'année incomplète est de rémunérer les semaines d'accueil prévues au contrat, dans votre cas 37 semaines, lissées sur  mois pour permettre à l'assistante maternelle de percevoir le même salaire tous les mois.
Donc même pendant les semaines de non accueil (les semaines de congés pour vous, et les autres semaines de non accueil prévus) le salaire est identique.

Comment ont-été réparties vos  5 semaines ?*


----------



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

Mes 5 semaines sur 2022-2023 seront réparties ainsi (oups, j'avais oublié que je posais une semaine en décembre. Mais ça ne concerne pas la maman que ce soit en décembre ou mai) 

Décembre 6 jours
Mai 5 jours (1 férié)
Août 17 jours (1 férié)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Août 2022)

Non, tu n'as pas compris le principe de l'année incomplète, (c'est écrit gentiment..Hein).

En année incomplète; tes 5 semaines de non accueil (donc pour toi 1 en décembre, 1 en mai, et 3 en août), ne sont pas décomptées comme pour un contrat en année complète.
Si tu poses une semaine, tu pose une semaine de non accueil voilà tout.
En revanche, tu CUMULES des jours de cp, sur les semaines travaillées et assimilées, et ces jours seront PAYES, selon les conditions du contrat, après bilan des acquis au 31 mai.

Celà concerne aussi la maman, puisque sur ces semaines là, elle ne peut te confier l'enfant, même si ce sont des semaines de non accueil communes.


----------



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

C'est la première fois que je vais travailler en année incomplète, c'est pour ça que je suis un peu perdue. Je ne l'ai pas mal pris métal ;-)

Donc du coup, je pars sur la base de 36 semaines d'accueil plutôt que 37  

Par contre en ce qui concerne ma question 3, comment cela se passe ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Août 2022)

Voilà la réponse à la question 3

*le principe de l'année incomplète est de rémunérer les semaines d'accueil prévues au contrat, dans votre cas 36 semaines, lissées sur 12 mois pour permettre à l'assistante maternelle de percevoir le même salaire tous les mois.
Donc même pendant les semaines de non accueil (les semaines de congés pour vous, et les autres semaines de non accueil prévus) le salaire est identique.

Ce que je vous conseille, c'est de bien noter sur le contrat, les dates ou périodes de VOS CONGES, et de bien donner au plus tard au 31 mars les DATES de vos 5 semaines de congés. 
C'est important. D'une part car vos dates doivent êtres communes à tous vos employeurs confondus, et d'autre part pour différencier les semaines sans accueil (parent) et vos semaines de cp ACQUIS; en effet, par exemple, un préavis ne se cumule par sur une période de cp acquis sans votre accord.

Les employeurs ont désormais l'obligation de vous communiquer au moins deux mois à l'avance des dates de non accueil.
Et je vous conseille de négocier sur le contrat, le calcul et le paiement de la régularisation de salaire, soit lors d'un avenant, soit à la date anniversaire, et ce en tant que clause supérieure à la convention collective.
La régularisation de salaire est un élément litigieux lors de la fin des contrats, il faut être carrée, et être à jour mois par mois  pour ne pas se retrouver avec des calculs alambiqués.*


----------



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

C'est la première fois que je vais travailler en année incomplète, c'est pour ça que je suis un peu perdue. Je ne l'ai pas mal pris métal ;-)

Donc du coup, je pars sur la base de 36 semaines d'accueil plutôt que 37 

Par contre en ce qui concerne ma question 3, comment cela se passe pour juillet et août n'accueillant l'enfant que la première semaine de juillet mais pas le reste du mois ni en août ?


----------



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

Désolée je n'avais pas vu la réponse


----------



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

Un grand "Merci" pour toutes ces infos Métal.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Août 2022)

Pas de quoi bonne fin de journée !


----------



## Griselda (25 Août 2022)

Surtout en AI il faut bien expliquer 2 points importants:

- la mensualisation est à verser chaque mois, y compris quand c'est un mois sans aucun accueil puisque la mensu ne comptabilise QUE les semaines d'accueil prévues et sont lissées sur les 12 mois.
- les PE doivent donc prévoir qu'ils devront payer en plus tes CP (en général au mois de juin après recap' du 31 mai), ils peuvent mettre de côté environ 10% de ton salaire car c'est à peu près ce qu'ils devront regler.

Attention je dis bien à peu près 10% car cela va aussi dépendre si tu as des enfants à charge de moins de 15 ans, d'année en année ce montant augmentera sans doute puisque les CP de l'année d'avant compte comme "assimilé à du temps de travail".


----------



## Nanou21 (25 Août 2022)

Merci oh ma chère Griselda pour ta réponse ;-)  

Bonne soirée à vous deux


----------

